# Mit NetBeans GUIs erstellen



## Guest (10. Sep 2006)

Ja, hallo.

Habe 'ne kurze Frage, zu der ich per Google, auf der Netbeans Seite und im Forum nichts gefunden habe.

Wie kann ich mit NetBeans grafische Fensteranwendungen erstellen (lassen)?

Danke schonmal


----------



## André Uhres (10. Sep 2006)

File | New Project...
Categories: General
Projects: Java Application

Im Projects Tab das package auswählen
File | New File...
Categories: Java GUI Forms
File Types: JFrame Form


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2006)

Jup, danke!


----------

